# Thoughts on Perdomo



## Divinedark (Oct 23, 2011)

I've been on the constant search for an affordable "Go-to" stick, and a couple of my B&M's carry an extensive line of Perdomo smokes. They look to be well constructed and reasonably priced, but most of the opinions I've gotten on them really seem middle of the road. So, I haven't made the leap. 

Anyone here a fan? What would be a good choice for a Perdomo stick that really captures the personality of the brand?


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

i really like the 10th anny maduro, and the lot 23 maduro.


----------



## Divinedark (Oct 23, 2011)

Hmmm... I'm always up for a good maduro. I think the only one I've been disappointed by has been The Edge Maduro. That thing was like a high maintenance girlfriend. I had to constantly monitor and touch it up. I think it was less the stick, as I've never heard a negative thing about them, and more the shop I bought them from.


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

I was a huge fan of the Lot 23 Connecticut, but they seem to be a little hit and miss now box to box. They were much better a year or two ago. The Champagne is good, and the Habano is good.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Perdomo doesn't make a bad cigar, in my opinion...even their cheap stuff is darn good.

That being said, I haven't had a Perdomo that I felt was a GREAT cigar. They're always tasty but one-dimensional, in my experience.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

I haven't had a whole lot of Perdomos, but so far my experience with them has been good. My favorite Perdomo so far would be either the 10th Anniversary maduro or the Habano maduro. IMHO both are great sticks for the price.


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

My thoughts.....

Havent had a perdome I didnt like. Definatly worth a try, 

like others have said, champagne, lot 23 and lot 23 maddy.


----------



## Divinedark (Oct 23, 2011)

I think I might just grab a couple on my lunch break tomorrow. The little lady is heading out of town on business, and I'll be burning through a couple.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

They're very good cigars with top notch quality control. No gimmicks, no BS, just quality cigars. Like others have said I have never smoked one that truly blew me away but Ive had plenty that were very enjoyable.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Lot 23 Natural is one of my faves. I could smoke those anytime all the time & imho you can't beat them for the price. Just a quality & fine tasting cigar. Everyone has summed it up. Very solid cigars, nothing exceptional or mind blowing but exceptionally good. Lot 23, Nick's Sticks, Habano Corojo, Perdomo 2.... Perdomo is definitely worth looking into & hopefully one or two give you what you're looking for. although if you buy a box do make sure to give them 3-6 weeks rest before smoking them. I think it was about 5 weeks before my box of Lot 23 came around to tasting like they should.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

IMHO
The perdomo 2 ( squared) maddy is the best of the lot.
TONS of flavor


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Oliva's are better and less expensive IMO. I do like the Perdomo lot 23 connecticut, didn't like the maduro lot 23 and didn't like the perdomo habano I had. I'm not giving up on the brand just haven't been wowed by anything yet.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

I like them - like others have said, they don't blow me away, but they never disappoint. Tried a Nick's Stick at my neighbor's birthday and liked it. 

The factory rep guy at my B&M this summer was a good guy and represented his brand quite well - that actually matters to me.

I quite like the Patriarch for an everyday simple smoke, and the Grand Cru isn't bad either. I have a 5'er of CI's Slow Aged resting to try for a cheap smoke to keep around.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Cigar Noob said:


> Oliva's are better and less expensive IMO. I do like the Perdomo lot 23 connecticut, didn't like the maduro lot 23 and didn't like the perdomo habano I had. I'm not giving up on the brand just haven't been wowed by anything yet.


Did you have the Habano maduro? The ones I had were surprisingly smooth after only resting a week and had good flavor.


----------



## Divinedark (Oct 23, 2011)

Cigar Noob said:


> Oliva's are better and less expensive IMO. I do like the Perdomo lot 23 connecticut, didn't like the maduro lot 23 and didn't like the perdomo habano I had. I'm not giving up on the brand just haven't been wowed by anything yet.


Jeez... I haven't found that to be the case around here. The folks at my B&M treat Oliva's like they're wrapped in gold...


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

I really like the Oliva V but honestly nothing else they have made does anything for me including the Cain line. There are plenty of Perdomos I would take over Oliva O's, G's, and Cains.


----------



## Divinedark (Oct 23, 2011)

I've really been drawn to the Cain line. Of course, I've also got a thing for RP's Edge line as well. Something about that toothy, naked stick with the foot band. I just want to eat them...

Haven't jumped on the Cain line, as I've been told that they are much stronger than the Edge sticks, and Edges put me on my ass.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

like Lot 23, haven't had any that have "blown me away..."


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

to each his own. 

I really like the Cain Habano, Cain F & the V is ok but I'd take the Perdomo Lot 23, 2 along w/ several others over any Oliva/Cain... anyway thing is I just really wanted to step in and say to each their own before this turns into an Oliva vs Perdomo thread. the OP is asking us about Perdomo. So many different cigars, so many unique tastes, etc.... :tu


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Had a few that were ok - nothing that made it to my "gotta buy some more" list. Like Sarge says -- to each his own.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Sarge said:


> to each his own.
> 
> I really like the Cain Habano, Cain F & the V is ok but I'd take the Perdomo Lot 23, 2 along w/ several others over any Oliva/Cain... anyway thing is I just really wanted to step in and say to each their own before this turns into an Oliva vs Perdomo thread. the OP is asking us about Perdomo. So many different cigars, so many unique tastes, etc.... :tu


You do know their factories are literally right next to each other. lol.


----------



## Don_in_Texas (Sep 30, 2011)

I consider Perdomo 10ths as one of my go-to cigars. The Champagnes are awesome mild smokes and go great with coffee. The Criollo is just awesome. I just finished one a few minutes ago 

Famous Smokes sells 5'ers of the Criollo for $17.99 iirc. I would advise avoiding the Alabao. It's made by Perdomo and has the same specs as the 10th Anniversary Criollo, but it's not nearly as good. I think that's a house brand for Famous, but the kicker is that it actually costs more than what it's supposed to be a copy of. They aren't really that bad, but overpriced for a house brand if you ask me. I think 5'ers go for like $19.50 but I got mine in a sampler pack.

I was not impressed at all with the Patriarch, but the only one I've tried is the Connecticut. I found it pretty bland.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> You do know their factories are literally right next to each other. lol.


be that as it may I see no relevance. two totally different cigars from two totally different manufacturers.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

My go-to cheapie is PDR. For the price I think they are the bomb - just my opinion of course. The majority of Perdomos I've tried are decent but not great.



Don_in_Texas said:


> The Champagnes are awesome mild smokes and go great with coffee. The Criollo is just awesome.


+1 on the above points!


----------



## Divinedark (Oct 23, 2011)

Frodo said:


> My go-to cheapie is PDR. For the price I think they are the bomb - just my opinion of course. The majority of Perdomos I've tried are decent but not great.
> 
> +1 on the above points!


Added to my notebook.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Sarge said:


> be that as it may I see no relevance. two totally different cigars from two totally different manufacturers.


I was making a joke, or trying to. lol.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> I was making a joke, or trying to. lol.


:laugh: sounded a little out of character. oh well, my bad, sorry. :mrgreen: guess all these mediocre cigars I've been smoking lately have gone to my head. :laugh:


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

BMack said:


> I haven't had a Perdomo that I felt was a GREAT cigar. They're always tasty but one-dimensional, in my experience.


This is my opinion on them as well. I like (not Love) the 10th anni Crillo and Maduro, that's it.
Look at the Padron X000 series in natural or my fav, Maduro. They are very reasonably priced.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

I really like the 10th Champagnes.

if you can find any ESV 91 from Perdomo, give them a try. Its a very nice mild stick. Ive only had one or two of the 91 second's, so not enough to really compare, but really liked them with coffee.


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

I have had the Lot #23 and Alaboa.....both made by perdomo....both good cigars...the #23 the first time I tried it the first third was dry, is the only way to describe it....but the second time it was a pretty good smoke.


----------



## samuelsmithbeer (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm a fan on the Perdomo Reserve Limited Oscuro R. A great, solid stick for $2 or less on the cbid.


----------



## Divinedark (Oct 23, 2011)

I've been really good about avoiding cbid, but I fear that is coming to an end shortly...


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Only had a lot 23.. A few actually and in different vitolas. An excellent stick IMO!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

KcJason1 said:


> Only had a lot 23.. A few actually and in different vitolas. An excellent stick IMO!


If you like the 23 you should try the Habano and the 10th anniversary sticks. They are delicious!


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Habano, Perdomo 2, Lot 23 are my preferred lines. Perdomo 2 natural probably is my choice. Improves a lot with humi time. Say 6 months at least and it develops more richness and depth of flavour.

As a brand, it tends to have a dryish flavour profile. I have sampled quite a few of their lines to date, others being: Revolucion, 10th Anniversary, Nicks Sticks among others.

Yet to try the Patriarch variety sampler.


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

i have only had one perdomo that i did not enjoy all that much. it was a perdomo 2 LE 2008, but i am pretty sure the reason that i didnt like it that much is because it was ROTT. im sure with some humi time it would round out quite nicely. 

i have had the Lot 23 in a couple different vitolas and the 10th anni. in maduro. i really liked them both and am looking forward to trying the 10th anni. champagne and the habano!


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

Dread said:


> I really like the Oliva V but honestly nothing else they have made does anything for me including the Cain line. There are plenty of Perdomos I would take over Oliva O's, G's, and Cains.


I'm with Dread on this one. The Cain Daytona was bland with just a nic kick and the Oliva O just bored the hell out of me. The only good stuff I've had from oliva is the MBIII and the V which are high priced at some B&Ms

I agree with what some of the other guys are saying that many perdomos are one dimensional, but it's a damn delicious one dimension.

For a super affordable smoke (I've found them for 2.50 at a B&M) pick up the Perdomo Fresco. They have plenty of flavor to keep me interested and it was my first cigar that kept me coming back.

10th anni maduro is buttery smooth classic maduro flavors with a little spice. They really open up with some rest. The criollo 10th was pretty great too

I wasn't a huge fan of the natural habano line as some people are. I thought they were fairly one dimensional, but the maduro was much more promising.

I'm letting a few Reserve Oscuros rest to see how they are. I think Nick Perdomo does maduros right every time so I don't doubt that I'll really enjoy these. (That's anecdotal of course bc I haven't tried all of them but I'd like to think it's true)

That B&M wouldn't happen to have any Edicion de Silvios lying around at a decent price, would it? :biggrin1: That's kind of my white whale.


----------



## Divinedark (Oct 23, 2011)

I think I'm going to grab a 10th Anniversary Maduro today. I should have my humi up and running this evening, so I can start them resting.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Divinedark said:


> I think I'm going to grab a 10th Anniversary Maduro today. I should have my humi up and running this evening, so I can start them resting.


Good choice. :thumb: Enjoy!


----------



## Scottye83 (Jul 22, 2011)

Here is my opinion of the 4 Perdomos I have had:

10th Anniversary Champagne: Arguably the best mild smoke out there.
Lot 23: Good not great
Habano: Good not great
Perdomo2 Limited 2008: Below average


----------



## Scottye83 (Jul 22, 2011)

neil said:


> i have only had one perdomo that i did not enjoy all that much. it was a perdomo 2 LE 2008, but i am pretty sure the reason that i didnt like it that much is because it was ROTT. im sure with some humi time it would round out quite nicely.
> 
> i have had the Lot 23 in a couple different vitolas and the 10th anni. in maduro. i really liked them both and am looking forward to trying the 10th anni. champagne and the habano!


I had an LE 2008 in my humi for several months before smoking and it still wasn't that great. I think it's just not a very good smoke.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Edicion De Silvio is the only Perdomo that I REALLY like...the rest that I have had are the epitome of average.


----------



## RedDragon888 (Jul 29, 2009)

My favorite is Perdomo Grand Cru Corojo, haven't tried them all but this is the one that is box worthy IMHO.


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

oh yeah, i forgot to mention i have smoked multiple Nick's Sticks sungrowns. they are a perfectly constructed cigar for flavorful, cheap, everyday smoke. i have the maduro version in my humidor right now, but i need to find the time to smoke a churchill! im more of a corona and robusto guy.


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

Scottye83 said:


> I had an LE 2008 in my humi for several months before smoking and it still wasn't that great. I think it's just not a very good smoke.


luckily i got mine for free! my local b&m was just starting to stock more perdomo sticks and the guy who owns the place gave me a choice of pretty much any perdomo out of a grab bag and tell him what i thought about it and he would stock them. he isnt stocking the perdomo2 lol i have loved every other perdomo ive smoked though!


----------



## Johnnie (Aug 28, 2011)

I bought a box of the Lot 23 robustos after smoking my first on. I think it is good for the price. 

I am also a fan of the 10th Anni Champagne 

Definitly worth picking up one to try. The experimentation and exploration of the brands and blends is half the fun for me.


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Tom - I'm not really into Perdomo, but if you are looking for a good yard-gar the Oba Oba is a Perdomo stick available in both habano and maduro wrappers in a ton of different sizes. This is an exclusive to ***************.com and usually go for under $2 a cigar. I've had both the natural and maduro and they are equally good, just depends what you're in the mood for. 

BCP also carries Nick's Sticks and plenty other of Perdomo lines. I'd give then a good honest look. Their prices are good and the customer service is world class. Just make sure you have a large order or look for something with free shipping because their shipping prices can creep up on you some.

Good luck!


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

Mi` grosso respecto of this manufacturer. The Perdomo Gran Cru Series, Corojo wrapper, one could almost mistake for an authentic Habano. His sticks are ALWAYS quality, top notch. Always. He has more than earned his place among the greats in the cigar makers' realm. And those are my humble thoughts on Mr. Nick Perdomo's offerings!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Damselnotindistress said:


> Mi` grosso respecto of this manufacturer. The Perdomo Gran Cru Series, Corojo wrapper, one could almost mistake for an authentic Habano. His sticks are ALWAYS quality, top notch. Always. He has more than earned his place among the greats in the cigar makers' realm. And those are my humble thoughts on Mr. Nick Perdomo's offerings!


You aren't the first person that I have heard say that about the Grand Cru series...I will have to make a point to grab a couple of them next time I visit the B&M and give them a shot...


----------



## Divinedark (Oct 23, 2011)

My local B&M has an amazing selection of Perdomo. I've looked at, if not bought, half of the cigars in this thread over the last two days. 

This place is going to be the death of me.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Divinedark said:


> My local B&M has an amazing selection of Perdomo. I've looked at, if not bought, half of the cigars in this thread over the last two days.
> 
> This place is going to be the death of me.


:lol: At least you'll be happy and surrounded by thick clouds of delicious cigar smoke. Enjoy those sticks! And post some cigar p0rn.


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

My new favorite is the 10th Anny Chapagne Noir, besides that I recommend the regular champagne, Habano Corojo, and lot 23 maduro.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> You aren't the first person that I have heard say that about the Grand Cru series...I will have to make a point to grab a couple of them next time I visit the B&M and give them a shot...


Well, just to emphasize, Primetime...be sure to select the COROJO Gran Cru wrapper when you get it. He's got 3 selections, one's a Connecticut, the other - uhm- I forgot. But the Gran Cru Series COROJO is the one to try...surprisingly like a great and well-aged Cuban! Hope you find it tasty and rewarding!


----------



## RedDragon888 (Jul 29, 2009)

Damselnotindistress said:


> Well, just to emphasize, Primetime...be sure to select the COROJO Gran Cru wrapper when you get it. He's got 3 selections, one's a Connecticut, the other - uhm- I forgot. But the Gran Cru Series COROJO is the one to try...surprisingly like a great and well-aged Cuban! Hope you find it tasty and rewarding!


I agree Janet, I recently posted in this thread about the Perdomo Grand Cru Corojo it is my favorite. The other wrapper is a Maduro.


----------



## Dando (Jul 16, 2010)

I have a box each of:

Perdomo 10th Anniversary Champagne Torpedo
Perdomo Lot 23 Churchill

Both have 15 months on them. Just opened the Champagne Torpedos and they are very tasty. 

Also have some 23 five packs I'm going through and will open the box of 23's when they get to 2 years. 

The 23's are not bad but the 10th anni's are far better IMO.


----------



## the_BHOOP (Mar 31, 2013)

In my vast <-- (sarcasm) experience I have throughly enjoyed Perdomo! They were what got me started in the cigar world! The owners are very customer oriented and the smokes so far have been consistent! My favorite are: champagne, lot 23, and Gran habano Maduro!

Over all no bad experience with Perdomo! :smoke2:


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm a big fan of the Lot 23s and Champagnes. I also enjoy the Noirs. I don't get to smoke as many as I used to.


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

Do not like. 

The only one that I liked was the Lot 23 Natural.


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

I didnt care for the Lot 23, but only tried one and think I may have to revisit it as I enjoy the Champagne, and have to Noir's sitting in the humi now.


----------



## TooTall (Feb 3, 2009)

you just can't meet nicer folks than Nick, Janine and Billy Perdomo if you ever get to the north Miami area. Like almost everything they make but like so many have said before the anv Champainge and the Grand Cru ott are wonderful. The Lots 23 and Habanos nat's I like better after a year rest


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

Nice, bump an old thread, RG bump for you. I love Perdomo in a big way, and while I don't have one every day, I probably smoke as many cigars from this brand as I do from any other, if not more. I think their mid range stuff like the Anny series, Patriarchs, Lot 23, Exhibicion, and Habano lines are all really good solid smokes. I also think their inexpensive (that verbage is for you Dave 8) ) lines are great bang for the buck sticks. To me, the Slow-Aged maduros are similar to the 10th anny maduros. I say similar, but obviously not the same. Perdomo's budget lines seem to taste like their spendier stuff but just at a lesser extent, a little "watered-down" if that makes sense.


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

I like the champagne maduro and the lot 23 maduro. Although I have a lot of burn problems with the champage noir cigars, prob just me but they seem to burn terrible. They are one dimensional but they have this sweet chocolaty quality I really enjoy.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

I smoke my fair share of CC's, but I always keep a box of Habano Corojos kicking around in either the Robusto or Petit Corona size. Always extremely well constructed, and the flavour profile remains the same from stick to stick, box to box - However I do find the flavour gets lost in the larger vitolas. I've recently acquired some samples of the 20th anni, & Exhibicion - I liked the Exhibicion better, so I bought a box.

If they continue to provide a quality stick at a reasonable price, I will continue to buy their product and support them.

In a cigar world were everyone seems to be moving towards uber premium sticks in small batches, it's nice to see a company make a good solid product.


----------



## Nature (Jul 30, 2012)

My first Perdomo experience was the Cuban Parejo (natural) in Rothschild. The first one I thought was only so-so. Being a primarily Maduro and Habano (NC) smoker, I didn't really appreciate it much. However, when I revisited them again, I grew to like them. A lot. They really are full of flavor hinting of nuts and spice with a pepper finish. They put out a good smoke volume and surprisingly (at least to me), were quite potent for the size with a good kick. I picked them up for not much more than $2 apiece.

I have some Lot 23's Churchills in rest (at the suggestion from this forum) that I am looking forward to try when the weather warms and I have enough time to give it a fair shake. I will look for others to try as well.


----------



## jazzboypro (Jul 30, 2012)

So far i've had the following:

Exhibicion Maduro Churchill
Reserve 10th Anniversary Criollo Churchill
Fresco Bundle

I am pleased with all of them and i plan on buying the following:

Reserve 10th Anniversary Maduro Churchill
2 LE 08 Churchill Maduro
Patriarch Churchill Maduro
Reserve Champagne Noir Churchill
Habano Maduro Presidente (Maduro, HLF)


----------



## Skraff (Jun 24, 2012)

I've smoked a fair few Perdomo and they have been really hit or miss.

I Enjoyed:
20th Anniversary Maduro - A bit mild but really tasty.
Grand Cru 2006 Double Maduro - Amazing taste, really poor burn.
La Tradicion Cabinet Series Maduro - Very similar blend to 20th anni.

I thought was ok, but probably would not buy again:
Exhibicion Maduro - Boring, but pleasant enough.
Champagne Noir - Some nice aspects, but a bit dull.

Boring and/or horrid:
Champagne - Like smoking paper.
Lot 23 Maduro & Natural. - These were both really foul.

Edit: I didn't like the Fresco either.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

Nature said:


> Being a primarily Maduro and Habano (NC) smoker


Nick Perdomo does special things with maduro leaf IMO, very special things...


----------



## Nature (Jul 30, 2012)

Wicked_Rhube said:


> Nick Perdomo does special things with maduro leaf IMO, very special things...


I will certainly have to look into that. Thanks! Anything in particular I should look for?


----------



## AndyRN (Oct 24, 2012)

Cigar Noob said:


> Oliva's are better and less expensive IMO. I do like the Perdomo lot 23 connecticut, didn't like the maduro lot 23 and didn't like the perdomo habano I had. I'm not giving up on the brand just haven't been wowed by anything yet.


Agree 100%. Got a sampler of Patriach perdomo's. Not bad but I won't be buying more.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

Nature said:


> I will certainly have to look into that. Thanks! Anything in particular I should look for?


I have thoroughly enjoyed the Habano, cabinet series, and10th anny. For short dough I really like the slow-aged and Cuban bullet v 2.0 as well, all in maduro wrappers.


----------



## ColdSmoker (Jan 22, 2013)

the habano corojo is great!


----------



## paulb1970 (Mar 25, 2013)

One of the first brands my tobacconist suggested to me.......I like the champagne noir. I have an excibicion and a lot 23 on death row in my "humi."
Good cigars in my opinion.


----------

